# Payment for Online ACS Skills Assesment



## mihiri (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi All,
I applied for ACS skills assessment using the online system.
I filled the details asked in the Payment (mandatory when submitted) section at ACS online Skills Application
I got the email acknowledgement and I am sure it went through.
But I received no proof of application fee payment . Also it never asked for the CVC number of the visa card .
Please can somebody tell me if this is correct procedure or whether I have missed any step?
Thanks in advance


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

mihiri said:


> Hi All,
> I applied for ACS skills assessment using the online system.
> I filled the details asked in the Payment (mandatory when submitted) section at ACS online Skills Application
> I got the email acknowledgement and I am sure it went through.
> ...


Have u checked your account for amount deduction?


----------



## Lawren4 (Jul 25, 2010)

mihiri said:


> Hi All,
> I applied for ACS skills assessment using the online system.
> I filled the details asked in the Payment (mandatory when submitted) section at ACS online Skills Application
> I got the email acknowledgement and I am sure it went through.
> ...


hi mihiri,

i've online applied ACS assessment exactly in the same manner as u. so i guess i can give advice.

1)after payment, 400 AUD has beed removed from ur creditcard account immediately. it appears to have no proof, so u have to print ur email (with reference number) and wrint down "payment by visa/master card".
2)after u submit, u must print the pdf. then print a hard copy of this pdf, and signed your name and date.
3)mail the printing copy above and all other documents to ACS.

note: no need printing the pasa1.0 form. never write down ur creditcard number, it may cause duplicated money payment!!


----------



## mihiri (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi lawren4,
Thanks a lot for ur detailed answer.
But one more question, there was no where in teh procedure which asked me for the cvc number of the Visa card.
So can they deduct money?

Regards





Lawren4 said:


> hi mihiri,
> 
> i've online applied ACS assessment exactly in the same manner as u. so i guess i can give advice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lawren4 (Jul 25, 2010)

mihiri said:


> Hi lawren4,
> Thanks a lot for ur detailed answer.
> But one more question, there was no where in teh procedure which asked me for the cvc number of the Visa card.
> So can they deduct money?
> ...


mihiri,

for me, at the same second i clicked "submit", the money has beed taken off from my creditcard.

no cvv needed for the acs case. there are some different ways of online payment, some demands cvv, some not.

why not contact ur credit card issuer to make sure if money out?

good luck.

lawrence


----------



## mihiri (Aug 10, 2010)

Dear lawrence
Thanks a lot 
will do that.




Lawren4 said:


> mihiri,
> 
> for me, at the same second i clicked "submit", the money has beed taken off from my creditcard.
> 
> ...


----------



## lo-renzo (Sep 3, 2010)

*Same issue*



mihiri said:


> Hi All,
> I applied for ACS skills assessment using the online system.
> I filled the details asked in the Payment (mandatory when submitted) section at ACS online Skills Application
> I got the email acknowledgement and I am sure it went through.
> ...


Hi,

I've had the same issue. I applied online and I provided my MasterCard number + expiration date + Card holder's name.

I've still not been deducted the money from my bank account.
I was wondering if an ACS agent would handle the payment manually ?
This may explain why they require the signature at the bottom of the form ???

How did you sort your payment issue out ?
Did they eventually receive the payment ?

Has anybody experienced the same issue ?

Thanks for sharing your experience.


Cheers,


Lorenzo


----------



## lo-renzo (Sep 3, 2010)

lo-renzo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've had the same issue. I applied online and I provided my MasterCard number + expiration date + Card holder's name.
> 
> ...





Hi guys and gals,


My issue is sorted out.
I've checked my bank account through the online banking tool:
my money has been taken off on the 3rd of August.

It took 3 days to handle the transaction.
I think payment from Europe transit to different banks,
at the opposite of payments from Asia which are processed straight away.

I've never been so relieved having my money taken off from my bank account 

Now, I cross my fingers.

Cheers,


Lorenzo


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

I have submitted my acs application on 5th of sep and paid through credit card. now it is 14 of sep and money hasnt been taken out from bank by ACS. I was told by my bank that they wait 15days for other party to take out the money.. after 15 days, money goes back to the my account if it is not drawn out..

Please suggest what should i do and Why ACS is delaying things.. also their online application status facility is currently unavailable.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

farazfaheem said:


> I have submitted my acs application on 5th of sep and paid through credit card. now it is 14 of sep and money hasnt been taken out from bank by ACS. I was told by my bank that they wait 15days for other party to take out the money.. after 15 days, money goes back to the my account if it is not drawn out..
> 
> Please suggest what should i do and Why ACS is delaying things.. also their online application status facility is currently unavailable.


Send email to ACS, attach eapplication form and describe the situation.
Application status can be checked here


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> Send email to ACS, attach eapplication form and describe the situation.
> Application status can be checked here


I think i will wait for a day or two then email ACS about it.. Lets see. Thanks anyway i can check the status.. its 'to be allocated'


----------



## btrabon (Jan 14, 2009)

I had the same problem where I tried submitting my application, but never recieved a reference number and they never withdrew the money either. The online application status was offline for a little while, but even when it came back online I still couldn't get it to work. Also does anyone know if I have to pay the membership fee before I can send my skills assessment or do I just have to pay the assessment fee? There's not easy way to get a response from ACS I've tried contacting them multiple time with no response.

Thanks for any help,

Brandon


----------



## vibu (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi,

For me i have got the ack mail a week before and the status is now "In process", still the money is not charged in my card.

Also i wonder the status link given by you is different from the url got in the ack mail. And both the URL are showing different status . Can someone clarify this?


----------

